# Newbie Problem: Shivering/Flickering in Videos



## Tom2006 (Aug 28, 2022)

Hello!
I´m new here.
My Grand-Dad allows me to use his 2 Camera Bodies for shooting pictures and videos at an Airshow and Formula One race in the next two weeks. 

He has an Canon Eos R5 and new an Eos R7 with crop. 
Shooting stills is no problem, the cameras work well with his lenses. 
My problem is the Video mode. 
I looked at both cameras and saw that the R5 is more powerful than the R7, so the R7 will be combined with the 100-500 for stills.
The R5 mostly for Video: His EF 100-400 with an adapter for planes and cars far away and a RF 70-200 2,8 or his RF 27-70 2,8 for planegroups.
I do not know how to profesionally edit videos. I will just cut away not interesting parts and optimize brightness or such easy things. I decided to use 4K-U, 50frames/s, and IBP for compression. All-I does just allow to shoot on card one (that is an superfast CFexpress card). More than 1 hours of recording time on each of the 128GB cards are possible if I use IBP, so I will use this mode. I have my laptop with me to download the files after the card is full.

I tried to do some videos, but the films are awful "flickering". I use an tripod with an handle for more acurate panning. But the films by itself looks flickering. The last video this morning was made with Iso 400, F8 and 1/800s. On the camera display it looks great, but not on the monitor at home.

What do I do wrong? My Grand-Dad does no video, so he can´t help me.

Help is really welcome.
Thank you a lot.
Thomas


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 5, 2022)

Can you post a short sample of the flickering somewhere (e.g. youtube, vimeo, some cloud drive) to give everyone a better idea of what you're seeing?


----------



## Tom2006 (Sep 6, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Can you post a short sample of the flickering somewhere (e.g. youtube, vimeo, some cloud drive) to give everyone a better idea of what you're seeing?


Thanks for replying to my question. The problem has been solved.
I got help on site at the F1 race from an TV camera operator. I did not know that I have to reduce the shutter speed to 1/50s respectively 1/100s if I use 50 Frames/s. This problem has been solved.
The next one with immens brightness I could just solve partially by closing aperture. Next time I will fetch an filter to reduce brightness.


----------

